# Mice for coyote bait?



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Have any of you used whole mice for bait?Should they be tainted?Lot's of mice in the field out back,thought i'd catch some and give it a try.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Snareman

20 mice in a blender rough chop with some beaver castor for early season. Late season add a couple drops of skunk essence. Let taint 3 or 4 days. Use propylene glycol to preserve it. If your wife isn't as forgiving as mine just buy a commercial bait.


Griffondog


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

My wife is not forgiving, so I just purchase my grounded up mice already put up in a jar.  

Griffondog,

You have such a way with words, you always get to the point and keep things on the light and humorous side.

Now when are you going to become a published trapper?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

griffondog said:


> 20 mice in a blender rough chop with some beaver castor for early season. Late season add a couple drops of skunk essence. Let taint 3 or 4 days.


Dang, youre making me hungry now! :evil:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Dave

I don't have the gift of poetry and writing like you and Bill. So I just try to help out when you're north of the bridge. I pretty much buy my baits in a jar to. I have to laugh at myself on some of the baits I made 25 years ago.

Griffondog


----------



## tiller killer (Sep 10, 2006)

please tell me you kill em first, im no pansy but that would bother me a bit....



duke


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

griffondog said:


> I don't have the gift of poetry and writing like you and Bill...


Griff'....you may not be a poet but I appreciate everything you post on here. Solid advice based on lots of experience. Thanks!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Look for "Just Mice" and it'll save your wifes blender!


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Griff,

Do you still use the blender to make margarettas afterwords? :lol: 

-Smoknn


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

MMM Mousgaritas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Tiller 

Mice should be dead first. The live ones keep jumping out before you can get to 20.

Smoknngunn 

The blender will be with me at the next trapper rendezvous if you want a drink.


Griffondog


----------



## coonkatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

i just killed a mouse today and set it inside of a mound-set.will let ya know in a few if i got something


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

wow,you went back aways to find that one.Good for you,alot of good info to be had by going back thru the old threads.And no,I did not follow griffs "recipe" :lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

griffondog said:


> Snareman
> 
> 20 mice in a blender rough chop with some beaver castor for early season. Late season add a couple drops of skunk essence. Let taint 3 or 4 days. Use propylene glycol to preserve it. If your wife isn't as forgiving as mine just buy a commercial bait.
> 
> ...


Doing this just might push her over the edge. I am pretty sure the divorce papers would be processed within a day or two. Your wife must be veeeeeeeeeery understanding.


----------

